# Havs in Action!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Last June, we had a challenge to all members to show their Havanese in action. Here's the thread for those that would like to browse through the great shots there. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=922&highlight=June

I thought it would be fun to have a thread with only *action shots *instead of bumping up that monthly challenge one. Post pics of your racing, running, climbing, flying Havs!

So here goes...... Ricky in action.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, I love those shots of your beautiful Ricky! Especially the last one with him running around the corner, WOW! I also wanted to add, it's no surprise you cut your boys' hair so well, you're a great artist after all! :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Love it Marj! You are going to make me have to borrow DH's camera for this one (and all the rules that go along playing with the big boy camera!)


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*GREAT SHOTS!!!*

OK...you MUST tell me what kind of camera you have. We are in the market for a new one because ours would never take shots like those...ugh :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

michi715 said:


> OK...you MUST tell me what kind of camera you have. We are in the market for a new one because ours would never take shots like those...ugh :frusty:


....also what lens?????
great photos!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"What camera?" "What lens?" HAHAHA ! ound: Oh my. I have a puny Nikon "Cool Pix" L1 http://www.digitalreview.ca/cams/Coolpix_L1.shtml

We bought it 2 yrs. ago and what I like about it, is that it's small and light and the review screen in back is very large. It's a 6 mega pix and is pretty good, but I do a lot of cropping and lightening up for the pics of Ricky, so we can see his features a little better. I get frustrated with it indoors though, as it doesn't capture images from far, well not that far.  It has special settings for different 'scenes', but they don't work well. I can't ever get any good action shots of soccer games, no matter how close I am! I WISH I had an SLR.

Thanks for the compliments. I have to say, that I'm really pleased with these shots as I have very little yard space so it's hard to get one of the dogs running. lol

Maryam, you're too sweet. :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, here you go. Bailey running.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

great pics and sooooo cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, if you'll notice the color on Bailey's paws, that's not sable, it's filth. He runs out in the morning with Milo and they both come back wet and dirty. Gotta love it.ound:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of Hiro action pictures.

Hey Man (Hiro 15 weeks)









Wet gras Hiro









I get a kick...









Dancing machine









Having fun..keep laughing


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bailey must hop like a little bunny. I love when they do that!! He's adorable!!'

There's Hiro! I was hoping you'd post some more of your fantastic action shots, Ans. Cant' get enough of them. Hiro is absolutely gorgeous. Have to love the last two where he is smiling and begging. CUTE !!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, I was going to say the same thing about Bunny Bailey, he's so cute and looks mischievous. 
And Hiro...well awesome as always.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Beautiful action shots! :clap2::whoo:

Great photos Marj,Geri and Ans!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The first one is not a great photo, but it captured the moment. It is Indie carrying her birthday present and running from Dusty. The toy did not survive the day.
The others are some fun in the yard.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is another shot

Hollywood and Hiro in the sand









Running game 1 (who has more fun?)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joelle - I love the one of Indie and Dusty hugging while standing up.

Ans - wow were those pups having fun running! That's an advertisement for the happy go lucky and easy to get along nature of our delightful havs.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the pictures! My fave is the one of Hiro on his back legs smiling at the camera, such a little clown! Bunny Bailey is too cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at Dusty go, with Indie following close on her heels! Great shots, Joelle!

Oh my! What fun to see all those Havs racing, but even better, look how happy every human in the photo is! Havs bring such joy into our lives (in spite of the scares, the cleanups, the matting issues, the toilet paper shredding....... lol) and Hans really shows that in the photos he took. Great job!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I just love that entire "herd" of havs!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Love, love the "Hav Race".


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Love, Love, Love all the furbabies in actions. 

Ans, the pictures of the running pups takes the cake. As Lisa said, that picture really embodies the spirit of these marvelous furbabies. 

Debbie, you two running look so adorable. They have such lovely coloring.


----------



## Rosebud8506 (Jun 20, 2007)

ahhhh!!! I love these!! how do you guys get such great action shots!!!?? I will have to practice!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!! These are the cutest shots ever . . . the snow ones used to be my favorites, but these are incredible. Havs have the most joyous expressions. There's nothing like them . . . just happy to be alive!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Some new ones.
I hope you'll like it the same as the dogs do.

Running Hiro









Close Harmony









Hiro & Bino


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

And more of Sam in action.


----------



## Rosebud8506 (Jun 20, 2007)

beautiful~~~


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love to see the Reds again, Debbie!! Great pics.

Ans, I love them all, but that 2nd to last one in the Hiro and Bino set is hysterical. It looks like one of them is dying of laughter, with his tongue rolling out! So funny!! lol ound: GREAT photos.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh!!! I love Indy and Dusty. Sam and Del are Red Hot. And Ans... you need to be the official photographer for the whole Havanese breed. You always get truly remarkable shots that really show their love for life. 

Here is one of Jasper. Yes I know it looks just like the one from a couple of years ago...but it was just taken this spring.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh more fabulous shots - I just love these guys in action. Hiro always looks like he's playing with his whole heart.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

These are all wonderful action shots! Love them all. 

Here is my favorite recent action shot:


----------

